# 2018 Cruze goes into "limp home mode" daily. Please help



## Pgain88 (Apr 26, 2021)

I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze. Base model. I've had nothing but problems with this car since I got it 6 months ago. I keep getting error codes like crazy. First I started getting turbo under boost codes, found a lot of water in the air pipes and pvc. Probably from frost and snow storms. Then I started getting maf codes, still can't figure it out. I've cleaned it and went through everything. And now I have a list of codes from today alone. 



Codes are:

P0097

P00F4

P0113

P121A

P121B

P2227

P2229

P1101

What the hell is the problem. I can't afford gas half the time, so I can't afford a dealership.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Pgain88 said:


> I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze. Base model. I've had nothing but problems with this car since I got it 6 months ago. I keep getting error codes like crazy. First I started getting turbo under boost codes, found a lot of water in the air pipes and pvc. Probably from frost and snow storms. Then I started getting maf codes, still can't figure it out. I've cleaned it and went through everything. And now I have a list of codes from today alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have powertrain warranty anymore?


----------



## Pgain88 (Apr 26, 2021)

No, it has been bought used from a private seller.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Powertrain is transferable. As long as it doesn't have more than 60,000 miles, it still has warranty.


----------



## Pgain88 (Apr 26, 2021)

It has 110,000 miles sadly


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Pgain88 said:


> It has 110,000 miles sadly


Gotcha. With all those electrical codes you probably have an electrical issue. You'll most likely have to have a flesh and blood technician diagnose it.


----------



## moradajoe (Jan 15, 2021)

Change your boost sensor on thr turbo. And the diverter valve begind the intake

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

